# what happened tot the j.m. browning guy



## injun joe

well at the end of the last episode it showed the owner of j.m. getting stung by bees then he says he doesnt feel good then rolls off the stump. anyone else see this or have any idea what happened? said it wont be back till the 14 of feb:jawdrop:so that means this next sunday no axe men:jawdrop:


----------



## Gologit

injun joe said:


> well at the end of the last episode it showed the owner of j.m. getting stung by bees then he says he doesnt feel good then rolls off the stump. anyone else see this or have any idea what happened? said it wont be back till the 14 of feb:jawdrop:so that means this next sunday no axe men:jawdrop:



He dies and one of the fallers swipes his false arm to use for knocking wedges?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> He dies and one of the fallers swipes his false arm to use for knocking wedges?



He dies after they stabbed the epi pen into his false arm. Never mind that it is supposed to go in the leg. 

I keep expecting to see the fallers carrying around fake arms to use on wedges but it hasn't happened yet. Maybe if commercials were run for the wedge knocking arms during the show? But wait, there's more! We'll throw in the dented hardhat at no extra cost.


----------



## Gologit

He dies but he's so tough they bury him standing up with his head and shoulders above ground and use him for a tail hold?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> He dies but he's so tough they bury him standing up with his head and shoulders above ground and use him for a tail hold?



That would make him a deadman anchor....(drumroll) :jester:

Then he pops up out of his grave yelling a phrase with the F word which will be bleeped, and running a saw with his remaining arm. He is a Zombie logger. opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

*Similar note:*

Do / Did any of you know the 'one armed' man who ran the saw shop in CDA ID, about 20 years ago?

He had a sad but interesting story about that one. Really nice fellow, and very helpful to me.


----------



## Wood Cutter

Which saw shop, where was it located???


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe out by Hayden Lake, can't remember exactly. The guy that ran it only had one arm, with an interesting story. He'd be really old today. (90's)


----------



## Wood Cutter

Was it the Hayden saw shop up on Goverment Way???? Just a wee little shop??


----------



## Woodcutteranon

He dies, but only after he pays a fine to PETA for causing harm to the swarming bees.


----------



## Dale

> He dies and one of the fallers swipes his false arm to use for knocking wedges?



Mannnnn, you guys are FUNNY


----------



## Gologit

He dies but comes back to life immediately after hearing that his son Jesse has taken over the company?


----------



## matt9923

Gologit said:


> He dies but comes back to life immediately after hearing that his son Jesse has taken over the company?



the "Winny #####" as J put it :hmm3grin2orange: 

Wonder if he will screw up in the office, he doesn't belong in the woods.


----------



## 2dogs

matt9923 said:


> the "Winny #####" as J put it :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wonder if he will screw up in the office, he doesn't belong in the woods.



From what I've read Jesse has done a fair amount of soul searching after seeing himself on the first season's shows. I think he is a smart guy who just needed a kick in the rear end. Like we all do now and then. He and his brother seem like smart capable men.


----------



## matt9923

2dogs said:


> From what I've read Jesse has done a fair amount of soul searching after seeing himself on the first season's shows. I think he is a smart guy who just needed a kick in the rear end. Like we all do now and then. He and his brother seem like smart capable men.



:agree2:


----------

